# Introducing Jaci



## Dragon Hill (Dec 24, 2021)

Jaci (pronounced jay see) is the newest member on the Dragon Hill family. It took me forever to name her...well, four months anyway. The name is Native American and means "new moon". Her sire is Deja Blue (DJ for short) and dam is Que Pasa. She took after her sire in looks. She was born in July. She is already halter broke and broke to lead. Haha, sorta. I put the halter on from the wrong side while she stands with her head in a corner, and for leading she just pretty much follows me around. Enough of the boring stuff, on to the pictures. Birth day pictures:


----------



## Dragon Hill (Dec 24, 2021)

One week:

Two weeks:


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 24, 2021)

Aww, she's lovely. The snip is perfect and reminds me of the best pony (true pony)I ever had. A vet once told me a snip on the nose without any other white on the face is unusual and good luck .


----------



## Kelly (Dec 24, 2021)

I want. Maybe Santa will leave her in my stocking tonight??

She is GORGEOUS!!! Just BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 25, 2021)

She is beautiful! I look forward to more pics


----------



## Dragon Hill (Dec 27, 2021)

Jaci at one month old and DJ (sire).


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 27, 2021)

Nice


----------



## Dragon Hill (Dec 28, 2021)

This is what happens when mom eats mushy soup because she is prone to choke. If you look at the two week old picture where she is standing so pretty, the smudge on her forehead is food.


----------



## minihorse (Dec 29, 2021)

Nice pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Jan 1, 2022)

Jaci is weaned, for a month now. Mom could no longer maintain her body condition and nurse her.



Jaci is doing great, hasn't lost any weight. Mom is slowly gaining.


----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 1, 2022)

I just love her white little nose


----------



## Dragon Hill (Jan 3, 2022)

Jaci wants to wish everyone a Happy New Year!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 3, 2022)

Happy new year Jaci! I love your forelock!  Who does your hair? I need a new stylist.


----------



## Dickel (Jan 6, 2022)

I like all the markings. Makes for a lovely paint. She is well fed for sure.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Feb 16, 2022)

This is a video my husband took. She does not usually come up to him, as he is the monster the holds her for hoof trimming. She was curious, did he possibly have a treat?
View attachment Me&JaCi.MOV


----------



## Kelly (Feb 16, 2022)

She is just adorable


----------



## minihorse (Feb 16, 2022)

She's adorable indeed. I wonder how fast she grows in less than two months?


----------



## Dragon Hill (Feb 17, 2022)

Well, she's still wears the same halter she began with, but it's an adjustable one that has gone from as small as I could make it, to as large as it will go. She has added probably 2" in height, the last three months, but that is a guess, I haven't been measuring her.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Jul 9, 2022)

Would you believe Jaci is a year old today?! She is almost as tall as her dad, DJ, now, but still wearing the same weanling halter!


----------



## HersheyMint (Jul 9, 2022)

Still as cute as ever.


----------



## Kelly (Jul 11, 2022)

Time flies! Such a little cutie!!


----------



## Dragon Hill (Oct 11, 2022)

Jaci zooming before breakfast.
View attachment Video.mov


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 11, 2022)

Dragon Hill said:


> Jaci zooming before breakfast.
> View attachment 48372


She is so cute


----------



## minihorse (Oct 12, 2022)

She's so cute indeed! How old is she?


----------



## Dragon Hill (Oct 12, 2022)

Minihorse, she is 15 months old now. I've really enjoyed her.


----------



## minihorse (Oct 13, 2022)

Dragon Hill said:


> Minihorse, she is 15 months old now. I've really enjoyed her.


Wow, she's so adorable. I really enjoyed that video, is she in training?


----------



## Kelly (Oct 13, 2022)

My iPad doesn’t like to pull up videos apparently, so you’ll just have to post pics too please


----------



## Dragon Hill (Oct 13, 2022)

Minihorse, she isn't in training, but I try to expose her to different things in a fun way. So mostly playing. The only thing I consider training now is cooperating for hoof trimming. She's old enough now I shouldn't have to put up her silliness.
Kelly, would you settle for this one?


Or, maybe this one?


----------



## Kelly (Oct 13, 2022)

Awe! She is so beautiful! She is the one in your avatar, I love her!


----------



## Crimson Rose (Oct 13, 2022)

How adorable!!


----------



## minihorse (Oct 14, 2022)

Dragon Hill said:


> Minihorse, she isn't in training, but I try to expose her to different things in a fun way. So mostly playing. The only thing I consider training now is cooperating for hoof trimming. She's old enough now I shouldn't have to put up her silliness.


I thought she is, she looks so smart.

Awesome pics! So beautiful indeed.


----------

